# Junction box + cabinets against code?



## 300zx (May 24, 2009)

Yes it would be against code,Must be accessible can not be covered.Unless you put j-box in cabinet where it can be seen.


----------



## adpanko (Jun 18, 2009)

Yes, it would be against code to have a cabinet cover the junction box. Anywhere you connect wires to wires, or wires to fixtures, the connection needs to be accessible. Since your cabinet would be permanently affixed to the wall and covering the junction box, it wouldn't be allowed. You'd have to run a new uninterrupted cable to the newer/higher box. But it wouldn't hurt to ask your local inspector. If you explain the situation, maybe he'll let you slide. So long as the the connections in the box are proper and the box is grounded as it is supposed to be, he might look the other way. Especially if running a whole new line isn't feasible. The only problem would be that if one of your connections ever came loose in the box (ie you lost power to that outlet and couldn't explain why), you'd have to take the cabinet off the wall (and take off the countertop to do so) to check the connections in the box.


----------



## thegonagle (May 20, 2008)

Why not cut a hole for the box in the cabinet backing, use a box extender, and mount a cover plate inside the cabinet? The connection would then be accessible from inside the cabinet.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

If the cover is removable from inside the cabinet it would be OK. The box can not be hidden. It must be accessible.
If this is a kitchen then the receptacle can not be serving anything else except counter receptacles.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

joed said:


> If the cover is removable from inside the cabinet it would be OK. The box can not be hidden. It must be accessible.
> If this is a kitchen then the receptacle can not be serving anything else except counter receptacles.


I kind of figured, so guess that's another option if I do run a box, I could just get the cabinet installer to put a hole there before installing. 

There's also another spot I may need to do this, but it would be behind a fridge, that would be fine though right, as long as it's not a permanent installation?

I'm going to look at ways to avoid the junction boxes altogether though. Those are the easy and lazy way to do things.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

If I have to I put a jb in the basement & then run a new wire from there
Sometimes it's a long distance back to the panel & a waste of wire to redo everything


----------

